# Favorite childhood theme song question



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (May 13, 2020)

Posted here by permission from Wcher999 of DeviantArt Wcher999 User Profile | DeviantArt :
What TV show theme song from your childhood still puts a smile on you face even today?
Here are a few of mine:


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2020)

If there were any theme song I'd remember from being a kid, it's this one:


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (May 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> If there were any theme song I'd remember from being a kid, it's this one:



Cool theme song, and equally cool cartoon show too!

Do you have a favorite of the Titans?  Mine's Starfire, with Robin and Beast Boy tied for a close second.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 5, 2020)

These are both standouts, no matter which version! 

Rescue Rangers, Gummi Bears!


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 7, 2020)

aomagrat said:


>



It's been a long time since I saw that show, but I still remember the lyrics:
_"Overture, curtain, lights
This is it, the night of nights
No more rehearsing and nursing a part
We know every part by heart
Overture, curtain, lights
This is it, we'll hit the heights
And oh, what heights we'll hit
On with the show, this is it"
_
(And I didn't even play the video!)


----------



## rxbbits (Jul 11, 2020)

These have been on a constant loop in my head since i was a kid lmao still just as great










and with risk of being a bit basic


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 11, 2020)

As a kid growing up with PBS kids, this is friggin engraved into my skull.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 11, 2020)

Okay but seriously, let me introduce you to a huge part of my childhood. (Also, probably the reason as to why I'm a furry now.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 11, 2020)

The original Ducktales theme, even though I wasn't born in that time I saw it still as a kid in the mid-90's.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The original Ducktales theme, even though I wasn't born in that time I saw it still as a kid in the mid-90's.



Nice one!

The Moon Stage Theme is the most memorable for me but.... I didn't recall the title until I somehow discovered it occasionally. It was like more than 10 years when I lost it...


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 11, 2020)

rxbbits said:


> These have been on a constant loop in my head since i was a kid lmao still just as great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny Phantom is one of my favorite Nickelodeon characters as well.  I loved that theme song and the action scenes, especially when Danny "went ghost"!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 11, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Okay but seriously, let me introduce you to a huge part of my childhood. (Also, probably the reason as to why I'm a furry now.)



The "Pinky and the Brain" theme was pretty funny.  And would you believe "C.O.W.-Boys of Moo Mesa" was the first western show I ever saw?


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 11, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> The "Pinky and the Brain" theme was pretty funny.  And would you believe "C.O.W.-Boys of Moo Mesa" was the first western show I ever saw?



Really? I'm actually quite surprised by that as back then, Westerns were pretty popular!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes this was a show and I'm pissed its gone


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 12, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Really? I'm actually quite surprised by that as back then, Westerns were pretty popular!



Well, the only westerns I ever saw besides the _C.O.W.-Boys of Moo Mesa_ were _Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers_ and _Bravestarr_.  The shows I grew up watching were more the sci-fi type.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Okay but seriously, let me introduce you to a huge part of my childhood. (Also, probably the reason as to why I'm a furry now.)




Pinky and The Brain for the win.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Pinky and The Brain for the win.


Yessss! Although, I will admit that Slappy the Squirrel is an absolute second right behind Pinky & the Brain.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 12, 2020)

This OG shit right here


----------



## Zayev_Ezroni (Jul 12, 2020)

_happy inner childhood noises_


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Yessss! Although, I will admit that Slappy the Squirrel is an absolute second right behind Pinky & the Brain.



For sure. The Animaniacs where pure gold to start with.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 17, 2020)

I watched alot of Hanna Barbera stuff as a kid.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Zayev_Ezroni said:


> _happy inner childhood noises_


Eeeeee! I can't believe I missed this post! I loved this show when I was younger! Aaaah!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 17, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> I watched alot of Hanna Barbera stuff as a kid.



I too watched some Hanna-Barbera (along with other cartoon studios) as a kid.  My favorites were Wacky Races, The Banana Splits, Jonny Quest, Space Ghost, Josie and the Pussycats, Speed Buggy, Inch High: Private Eye, Wheelie and the Chopper Bunch, and Hong Kong Phooey.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> I too watched some Hanna-Barbera (along with other cartoon studios) as a kid.  My favorites were Wacky Races, The Banana Splits, Jonny Quest, Space Ghost, Josie and the Pussycats, Speed Buggy, Inch High: Private Eye, Wheelie and the Chopper Bunch, and Hong Kong Phooey.



That's a great list of cartoons.

Space Ghost was great! Then they brought it back as a talk show which I watched late night as a teen. Funny stuff! They also rebooted Wacky Races a few years ago but I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 17, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> That's a great list of cartoons.
> 
> Space Ghost was great! Then they brought it back as a talk show which I watched late night as a teen. Funny stuff! They also rebooted Wacky Races a few years ago but I haven't watched it yet.



I saw the Wacky Races reboot recently.  It was pretty good, but I still prefer the original.  The biggest difference is the cast has been whittled down to five racers: Dick Dastardly and Muttley, Penelope Pitstop, Peter Perfect, the Gruesome Twosome, and some little geek named I.Q. Igley, probably named after one of the show's former producers Bob Quigley.  There's also an on-screen commentator instead of an off-screen announcer.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> I saw the Wacky Races reboot recently.  It was pretty good, but I still prefer the original.  The biggest difference is the cast has been whittled down to five racers: Dick Dastardly and Muttley, Penelope Pitstop, Peter Perfect, the Gruesome Twosome, and some little geek named I.Q. Igley, probably named after one of the show's former producers Bob Quigley.  There's also an on-screen commentator instead of an off-screen announcer.



No Slag Brothers?? They were always my favorite for some reason. The off-screen announcer was one of the best parts but I'll still give it a shot anyways.


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Peak 90's kids craft show


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 23, 2020)

Yoserfael1 said:


> Peak 90's kids craft show



Cool intro!  That dance choreography made me think of those big Broadway shows from the 50's, especially when the overhead camera showed the dancers twirling around.  Pretty snappy theme music too.  Too bad I never got to see it.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 20, 2020)

There are others but these two pop to mind


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2020)

This might be what got me paying attention to synthesizers




Needs no introduction 




(...)


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 22, 2020)

Shane McNair said:


> I have many favorites. One of them was the theme from the original run of Unsolved Mysteries. This theme was a brilliantly spine-chilling piece of music, and together with Robert Stack's unique voice, it really gave the show an ominous quality and captured the eeriness of all the unexplained disappearances, murder cold cases, and paranormal phenomena. I remember how this show used to creep me out when I was a young kid, and it still does. Just try watching some episodes of this alone in the dark on a stormy night some time. I dare you.


I'd better pass on that offer.  I used to  watch a few episodes of _The Twilight Zone_, and that show creeped me out!  But you're welcome to watch shows like that if you want.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 22, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> There are others but these two pop to mind


That Gargoyles theme was truly epic, along with the show  itself.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Danny Phantom:


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 8, 2021)

This one is relevant to furry culture.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 8, 2021)

On a related note I just got the newly updated Blackarachnia figure and she's so good


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 8, 2021)

(alternate season 3 version. 1 I think was shorter? Might've been longer. Same music tho)


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jan 8, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Danny Phantom:


I like that theme song, and the show as well.


----------



## Hanakbn (Jan 9, 2021)

I listened to this music a lot ))


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jan 9, 2021)

Hanakbn said:


> I listened to this music a lot ))


I love watching that character a lot.  He's both sophisticated and funny at the same time.


----------

